# Canning pork breakfast sausage



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The local grocery has good breakfast sausage on sale for 1.08 per lb this week. I have read some folks crumble it and others make patties for canning. Would an experienced person chime in here and tell me which is best?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Either will work well. If you make patties you can crumble them later, it will not work the other way around so the patties will give you a bit more flexibility. Great find!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Caribou. Maybe wax paper between the patties would be ok?

Good thinking on the crumbling issue.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't think I'd use waxed paper (wax will melt)... it might be better to brown the patties before putting in the jars so they stay separate and hold their shape


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Brown paper is preferred for canning bacon. I expect it to work well for sausage as well.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Didn't think about it melting. Parchment paper might work. I don't have brown paper. Or maybe not use anything like Blaze suggested.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Patties, brown em first an ya can use the paper, but prolly won't need it ifin ya brown em first.

Just so yall know, there gonna have fat come outa em durin cannin, so when they cool yer gonna see some fat in the jar. Won't hurt a thin. Just some folk sorta pop a rivet when they see it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I just watched a youtube and they covered the patties with beef bullion water. I don't think I need to do that.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Only ifin yall like soggy patties. I do my breakfest links dry.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Coot!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I can sausage patties, I sometimes cut brown paper bags and use it between the layers but if I dont have any I brown them(like coot said) and never had a problem with them sticking together. 

I have even just stacked the patties in the jars without paper between them and most of the time you can lift them apart if your careful.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

I always do meat with a lot of fat raw packed. If you add water or broth it will come out very soggy and taste off.


----------



## WmMike (Aug 10, 2013)

I haven't canned sausage but I have stored sausage balls using lard.

Mike


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

WmMike said:


> I haven't canned sausage but I have stored sausage balls using lard.
> 
> Mike


What process do you use for this? Looks like a canning jar but did you pressure can the meat in lard?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Lard Preservation.*

Preserving in lard has been around for generations, I grow up with this procedure is very simple just cook the meat and place in your container then filled with melted lard. Dry cured sausages are best this way, they get tender with age, at butchering time big chunks of pork were fried and then place in big clay pots fill with fresh render fat ,the fat also had a special taste to it.Our sausages where hang behind our wood fire stove to slowly dry and cured then place in cans fill with lard, simple and no processing needed. Haven't got around to preserving this way but sausage links or patties will do well this way, I just rather make sausage hash and process, works for me .


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I love sausage ...i'm going to have to try it! I've been canning bacon with out the paper and it works fine. I get the cured, hardwood smoked ends and pieces, cut off as much fat as possible and then raw pack it into jars with bout a 3/4 to 1 inch headspace...it's so good!!


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Hooch said:


> I love sausage ...i'm going to have to try it! I've been canning bacon with out the paper and it works fine. I get the cured, hardwood smoked ends and pieces, cut off as much fat as possible and then raw pack it into jars with bout a 3/4 to 1 inch headspace...it's so good!!


Be sure to can the bacon fat in separate jars ... no sense in not keeping all that lovely fat for frying and flavoring ... artydance:

.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooch said:


> I love sausage ...i'm going to have to try it! I've been canning bacon with out the paper and it works fine. I get the cured, hardwood smoked ends and pieces, cut off as much fat as possible and then raw pack it into jars with bout a 3/4 to 1 inch headspace...it's so good!!


Mine turned out very well. I followed the advice of these kind folks and slightly browned it on both sides, cooking out most of the fat. It didn't have much fat at first. Then I just put the patties in hot jars with no divider and pressured them. They had some liquid in the jar but I expected that.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Reblazed said:


> What process do you use for this? Looks like a canning jar but did you pressure can the meat in lard?


I've kept sausage patties this way, I'd fry them and when they were done, put a layer of hot lard in a crock and layer the sausage then repeat until the crock was full or until all the sausage was all in.

Its important to weigh the sausage down so it wont "float" out of the lard, this method is also best for storing through the winter, when the weather warms and the lard melts it tends to turn rancid. It will still be safe to eat but you have to put up with the rancid lard.

I first heard of this about 30 years ago from, then 80yo man from the hills of West Virginia. I only tried it a few years ago and it worked pretty well.


----------

